# Anyone run for Favor?



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

I am trying to figure out why dashers and UE drivers will say 'At least tip $2!' and Favor runners treat the mandatory $2 tip like it's a -0- tip.

I get small orders no more than 2 miles from the restaurant, usually 1 mile. 

IDK how much I am reasonably expected to tip on say an $8 order. $3 is what I like to put on there.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Floofy said:


> I am trying to figure out why dashers and UE drivers will say 'At least tip $2!' and Favor runners treat the mandatory $2 tip like it's a -0- tip.
> 
> I get small orders no more than 2 miles from the restaurant, usually 1 mile.
> 
> IDK how much I am reasonably expected to tip on say an $8 order. $3 is what I like to put on there.


Driver doesn't make a percentage of the order. He gets flat delivery fee based on predicted time and miles to deliver.

1 mile from the restaurant means driver probably makes $2-$4 if there is no tip included. And for that they are expected to drive to the restaurant, wait in the drive through, get the food (or sometimes even go in and fill drinks), find your place, and leave it there. For me, I base whether I take the order on total payout. It's not worth taking an order that pays out only $5 unless I'm only a block from the restaurant when I get the call. $5 order is probably a $2-3 tip included. More often than not, I have to drive 5-10 miles just to get to the restaurant. So realistically I'm not accepting most deliveries unless they pay at least $10... Which might be a $7 tip on a 1 mile delivery.

Of course you may find some driver who doesn't know what he's doing and will drive 10 miles to the restaurant and deliver food to someone 1 mile away for $2.00 total payout. It just might take longer to find that driver.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Drivers need to stop filling the drinks, that is the restaurants job. What is next, we will need to start bagging the food as well. If the restaurant wants to start paying me I'll fill the drinks. $1.00 per drink is my rate.


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> Drivers need to stop filling the drinks, that is the restaurants job. What is next, we will need to start bagging the food as well. If the restaurant wants to start paying me I'll fill the drinks. $1.00 per drink is my rate.


Oh yeah ... filling drinks is just so difficult ... really really stressful !!!



FLKeys said:


> Drivers need to stop filling the drinks, that is the restaurants job. What is next, we will need to start bagging the food as well. If the restaurant wants to start paying me I'll fill the drinks. $1.00 per drink is my rate.


tbh .... my opinion ... I like to get in and out ASAP!!! Sometimes I want to just step behind the counter and make it myself when they are in the weeds. The point is to make money and if helping out a little gets you going faster I'm all for it ... 3 trips per hour goal ALL Day .. go go go


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Driver doesn't make a percentage of the order. He gets flat delivery fee based on predicted time and miles to deliver.
> 
> 1 mile from the restaurant means driver probably makes $2-$4 if there is no tip included. And for that they are expected to drive to the restaurant, wait in the drive through, get the food (or sometimes even go in and fill drinks), find your place, and leave it there. For me, I base whether I take the order on total payout. It's not worth taking an order that pays out only $5 unless I'm only a block from the restaurant when I get the call. $5 order is probably a $2-3 tip included. More often than not, I have to drive 5-10 miles just to get to the restaurant. So realistically I'm not accepting most deliveries unless they pay at least $10... Which might be a $7 tip on a 1 mile delivery.
> 
> Of course you may find some driver who doesn't know what he's doing and will drive 10 miles to the restaurant and deliver food to someone 1 mile away for $2.00 total payout. It just might take longer to find that driver.


Does Favor pay less than UE/DD? Because UE and DD drivers say 'Why can't someone at least tip $2' and Favor runners view the mandatory $2 the same as zero.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Floofy said:


> Does Favor pay less than UE/DD? Because UE and DD drivers say 'Why can't someone at least tip $2' and Favor runners view the mandatory $2 the same as zero.


It's been a while since I've run for Favor but I think base pay is $2.10.

I no longer run for them because you have to place and pay for every, single order.

I'm gonna log into my account and see if I can find the info on pay.

Editing to add ~

Base pay $2.10

Express deliveries (I have no idea what those are) can pay UP TO $5.00

Minimum customer tip $2.00


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

MHR said:


> It's been a while since I've run for Favor but I think base pay is $2.10.
> 
> I no longer run for them because you have to place and pay for every, single order.
> 
> ...


Thanks, isn't that the same as DD and UE?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I just checked my Eats deliveries for today (only did 2) and my base rates were high and odd amounts.

One was $3.70 the other was $4.55

My DD bases today (20 deliveries) ran from $2.00 to $3.00.

I'm so confused now. 

I honestly no longer know what I'm getting paid per delivery.


----------

